# Vintage Books and Comics



## Murchadha The Mad (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking for folks who played in the Vintage Books and Comics "Star Wars" group about 20 years ago. Just for old times sake.

(If you ever lived out of your car, were convicted of a crime or believe the US Government is out to "get" you, do not respond.     )

Love to hear from everyone else though!


----------

